
Ask HN: What should a student's résumé look like? - throwaway191106
As many other CS students I&#x27;ve been applying for internships for several months now. Unfortunately I haven&#x27;t had much luck in getting any interviews despite having what I feel is a pretty decent résumé. It currently contains a previous internship at a well-known tech company, several years of full-time and part time work as a developer, a profitable side project, and two popular open-source projects used by thousands of people.<p>I&#x27;m having a hard time deciding on how to improve my chances of getting interviews. What are tech companies looking for in an internship application?
======
dudul
First of all, resume standards may depend on your country. I'll assume US.

* Start with your basic information (name, email, etc) and a short (as in 2 sentences) summary of what you're trying to achieve.

* List your skills and stick to technologies. Don't mention the whole "organized, fast learner, good team member" shit. It is unquantifiable and assumed from a professional. Everything you list should be briefly mentioned either as part of a past job XP, or a side project.

* List your work experiences. Use action verbs and highlight what you did and how it helped the company.

* List your side projects with links to demo and repo

* List your education.

Don't add the "hobby" section. nobody cares that you like rock climbing or
walking your dog.

~~~
throwaway191106
Thanks for responding! I'm actually based in Europe although most companies
I've been applying to are originally from the US.

I think I have all the things you mentioned except for the summary at the
beginning. In my work experience I've been trying to put things into concrete
numbers and to mention the technologies I've worked with.

Given what I mentioned in the post, do you think there is something I'm
lacking in and should work to expand upon?

